

SpareOne Emergency Phone - namzo
http://spareone.com/

======
Zenst
Nice idea, though expensive for what they are when you can for the same money
buy a cheap solar charger and basic nokia phone.

Also, at least in the UK and I believe europe, if you put any SIM into a
phone, nomatter if it has a contract or not. You will be able to call
911/999/emergency services. So you can get a SIM for a each network and have
them spare to cover all permutations.

Though as I said, nice idea, just expensive for what it is. Realy needs to be
sub $30.

~~~
streety
I'm not currently in the UK so I can't test it myself but I was under the
impression you don't even need the SIM

~~~
tresta
That's true at least here in sweden. I'm guessing the rest of europe as well.

